# New to the Site



## PurplePenguin (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi as the title of the topic suggests i'm new to the forum! Abit of background information on myself, firstly i started modelling as a young boy around the age of 13 between the ages of 13 and 16 i constructed around 60-70 model kits and got a real passion for modelling. My interest being aircraft, espically WWII aircraft. Now at the age of 22 i've once again got back into modelling and picked up where i left off with my passion for aircraft.I've recently just completed my first model kit in 6 years and thoroughly enjoyed it, for anyone that is curious it was Hasegawa's Junkers Ju87 G-2 Stuka in 1/48 scale. 

I'm going to continue modelling 48 scale aircraft as that is where my interest lies. I've picked up 5 more kits over the last month or so, those i picked up are: Tamiya's Bristol Beaufighter MK.VI,Tamiya's A6M5 Zero,Revells B-25 J Mitchell,Junkers Ju88 C-6 Nightfighter and the fairly rare Revell Heinkel He111 H-4/H-6.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Check out some of the Group Build models and join in


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

And post pics of your models.

TO


----------



## PurplePenguin (Jul 8, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> And post pics of your models.
> 
> TO



Yes i'm going to be doing that shortly, i'm also thinking of doing a step by step thread of my construction of the B-25 J i'm going to be starting very soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello PP, and welcome from about 20 miles south of you! The B25 build will interest Lucky, as he's adding one to his MTO Group Build entries, and I'll probably be doing one sometime in the future too.


----------



## PurplePenguin (Jul 8, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hello PP, and welcome from about 20 miles south of you! The B25 build will interest Lucky, as he's adding one to his MTO Group Build entries, and I'll probably be doing one sometime in the future too.



Hmmm it'll be also interesting for me too it'll be the first time i apply paint to a model via airbrush so i'm kinda excited to see the the finished article myself but at the same time apprehensive that all goes well, i'm going to do a few test runs before using the airbrush on the B-25. 

Probably going to start the build this coming Monday.

I've heard a few bits about this group build, i literally know nothing about how they are formulated or hat i would have to do to get on one so any advice would be welcome.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2009)

HI PP Nice to have a sensible introduction of youself to the site 
(we have had a couple of wierdos recently signing in)
I am an old member. In age as well as time on site but I am just about to start modelling as a hobby so any information that you put on here will be fully absorbed by this old git i can assure you 
Welcome to the site


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Look forward to your pictures.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California.
Looking forward to the pics PurplePenguin.


Wheels


----------



## PurplePenguin (Jul 8, 2009)

trackend said:


> HI PP Nice to have a sensible introduction of youself to the site
> (we have had a couple of wierdos recently signing in)
> I am an old member. In age as well as time on site but I am just about to start modelling as a hobby so any information that you put on here will be fully absorbed by this old git i can assure you
> Welcome to the site




The best piece of advice i could give you is simply as long as your enjoying constructing model kits you're doing everything right.

A few tips i could give you is, firstly when it comes to constructing a kit construct a kit that really interests you, an example of this is that i have a real passion for propellered aircraft i love the history behind aircraft of WWII so for me its really easy to become absorbed into a model kit. 

Another tip i could give you is patience really is a virtue no matter who you are or how technically good you are the more you take your time and not rush the better your model will benefit for it. 

When it comes to equipment,techniques on painting,constructing firstly having been on this website for more than five minutes i can see there is plenty of competent modeller's on here that are more than willing to give advice and it's always beneficial to ask someone for guidance.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome in here this time!


----------



## PurplePenguin (Jul 8, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Welcome to the forum from sunny 8) southern California.
> Looking forward to the pics PurplePenguin.
> 
> 
> Wheels




Yes just charging the batteries for the camera then some pictures will be posted.

Might sound like a dumb question but where is it suitable to post them on here?


----------



## imalko (Jul 8, 2009)

In Modeling part of the forum you have a section called "Your Completed Kits". You can create your own thread within this section or post in "Post your models" thread...

And by the way, welcome to the forum and greetings from Serbia! Hope you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PurplePenguin (Jul 8, 2009)

imalko said:


> In Modeling part of the forum you have a section called "Your Completed Kits". You can create your own thread within this section or post in "Post your models" thread...
> 
> And by the way, welcome to the forum and greetings from Serbia! Hope you will enjoy your time here.



Thanks for the help! I've posted my finished Ju87 up now.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
You´ll find some members from your country on this forum as Airframes, Rochie, Trackend etc...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------

